# Boeing rolls out big, modified 747 freighter



## syscom3 (Aug 18, 2006)

The Boeing Co. rolled out its first modified 747-400 large cargo freighter model at Taipei's Chiang Kai-Shek International Airport.

The massive plane -- one of three that Chicago-based Boeing (NYSE: BA) plans to build -- has been modified to haul major assemblies for the company's 787 Dreamliner, which will be assembled in Everett.

"This is one of the most unusual modifications Boeing has ever done," said Scott Strode, 787 vice president of airplane development and production, in a statement.

Boeing said the plan will be initially tested in Taipei before flying to Seattle at the end of this month to complete its testing. The second massive freighter will be completed this fall and Boeing said the third plane will begin modification next year.

The work is being done by a joint venture of airline EVA Air, General Electric, and a part of Taiwan's Evergreen Group.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2006)

which end opens? looks like the rear to me, but i wouldn't really call that an unusual modification.........


----------



## wmaxt (Aug 19, 2006)

I have to agree, the B-29 based Guppy derivitive is still flying and uses the extended cargo body.

The 747 version is probably more practical though.

wmaxt


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 19, 2006)

I guess the tail swings to one side..




typepad



generation


----------

